# D7000 Memory Problem!



## kami_sn (Sep 17, 2012)

I am new to the forum and new to DSLR world (3-4months) and I know there are some discussions around memory error but I could not find any definitive answer.  I bought D7000 from Costco a month or so a go and love the camera but this weekend while shooting at my son's tennis class I received the memory error on the camera that indicated the card may be bad or not formatted! I had two SD cards in the D7000, PNY 32GB Pro Elite UHS-I SDHC in slot one and the other 16 GB Sandisc Extreme SDHC in slot two, I use slot one for Raw and 2 for JPEG.  so when got the error turned off the camera and it would not turn-off so I did take the battery out and put it back in and it started to work, then after 10-20 shots got the same error so I swapped the cards from slot 1 to 2 and 2 to one and continued shooting another 20-40 with no errors.  took the camera home formatted both cards, for some reason thought the sandisk may be bad so returned it to costco and bought same card in 32GB this time. evening went out with kids and started shooting again after 10-20 shots got same error message!!! so by then I was getting suspicious that the PNY may be bad. then came back home formatted the cards again and this time put sandisk in slot one and change the setting to overflow from one to two I shot almost 100-250 test shots with continues shutter and did not get any error.  I do have firmware 1.03.

*the questions that I have are:*

*1. Shall I use same exact SD cards (Brand, capacity, speed...)*
*2. could this be random isolated issue?  I bought the camera from costco and I am still in 90 days return period shall I return and get another one? or this is a wide spread problem among D7000's?*
*3. any trick or setting or reset to resolve the Issue?*

*Thanks.*


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 17, 2012)

have you shot with each of the cards in the camera separately?  to me it sounds like the PNY is bad, since once you put that to only record overflow you haven't had an issue.


----------



## kami_sn (Sep 17, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> have you shot with each of the cards in the camera separately?  to me it sounds like the PNY is bad, since once you put that to only record overflow you haven't had an issue.



No I have not done that, good suggestion, I also forgot to mention that I did 100-150 test shots with overflow option and with the PNY in slot one and sandisk in slot two and had no error either! But I need to try shooting with one card at the time and see how that works...

Plus I noticed PNY is not an approved brand by Nikon for D7000, the only reason that I am using it is because it was packaged with D7000 in the Costco deal.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 17, 2012)

Verify that it has the latest firmware from This Page on Nikon's site.  That was one of the issues addressed in the last firmware upgrade in November, 2011.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 17, 2012)

kami_sn said:


> so by then I was getting suspicious that the PNY may be bad. *then came back home formatted the cards again *and this time put sandisk in slot one and change the setting to overflow from one to two I shot almost 100-250 test shots with continues shutter and did not get any error.



How are you formatting the cards?  You should NEVER format them on your computer, only with the camera.  (On the D7000 you can format from the menu, or by pressing the delete and metering button at the same time).


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very suspicious...I have a D7000 and have never had that happen.  Also, I format BOTH of my 32 gig cards every time I shoot, certainly not on the computer.


----------



## kami_sn (Sep 17, 2012)

The first thing I did was to make sure the firmware is up to date, and it is the latest one based on Nikon website.

I always format the cards in camera.  I usually copy images to my Mac and then format in camera so no processing on the card in the computer at all...


----------



## kami_sn (Sep 17, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Very suspicious...I have a D7000 and have never had that happen.  Also, I format BOTH of my 32 gig cards every time I shoot, certainly not on the computer.



Do you have identical cards?  How do you use card slots? I mean 1 for Raw and 2 for JPEG or overflow?

Thanks.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never had any issues and im using two el-cheap-o Transend 32gb cards setup in mirror mode.

It won't hurt to take the camera back and exchange it for another 

I have abused my D7000 for over a year and i still love it!  Don't give up on it


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2012)

kami_sn said:
			
		

> Do you have identical cards?  How do you use card slots? I mean 1 for Raw and 2 for JPEG or overflow?
> 
> Thanks.



I use the second 32 gig card as overflow. Yes, they are identical cards.


----------



## kami_sn (Sep 18, 2012)

So I contacted Costco Concierge service last night and went over the error with them and they tried to do some troubleshooting but since the error occurs random we could not replicate it, from the symptoms they decided that the camera is defective and I need to send it for repair!!!  I told them I still am in the 3 months satisfaction period so I will return it to the warehouse instead.  Just for the sake of curiosity I am going to shoot a week or so with it and see if I can replicate the error again.


----------



## CAR03 (Sep 19, 2012)

kami_sn said:


> So I contacted Costco Concierge service last night and went over the error with them and they tried to do some troubleshooting but since the error occurs random we could not replicate it, from the symptoms they decided that the camera is defective and I need to send it for repair!!!  I told them I still am in the 3 months satisfaction period so I will return it to the warehouse instead.  Just for the sake of curiosity I am going to shoot a week or so with it and see if I can replicate the error again.



I'm having the same problem... I have tried a patriot 16gb sdhs class 6 & 2 patriot lx series 32 gb class 10  sdhc  and I have I take a dozens or so pictures then the camera locks up with a card err and I have to remove the card so the camera can shut off.

Can someone tell me what brand of card they have had success with.

thanks

mikecar@shaw.ca


----------



## kami_sn (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried these steps and so far did not get the error:

1-Reset the camera to factory settings and re modified the settings back to my desired settings.
2-formatted both cards in camera.
3-set the recording in overflow.

Have shot around 300 test photos with no error so far.  but I am not 100% certain that it resolved the issue, as I said before it happens randomly.

My gut filling is that the camera does not like to use non identical SD cards.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2012)

kami_sn said:


> I tried these steps and so far did not get the error:
> 
> 1-Reset the camera to factory settings and re modified the settings back to my desired settings.
> 2-formatted both cards in camera.
> ...



Cards are so cheap buy another


----------



## TheLost (Sep 19, 2012)

Transcend 32 GB Class 10 SDHC... $22.84 @ amazon right now!  (free shipping of you have amazon prime  )

I've had 2 in my D7000 for over a year with no problems (@  500+ images per week.. format the cards twice a week.. setup in 'mirror' mode).


----------

